# Ebola!!!!!!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

KILLER BUG AIR SCARE 
By Stephen Moyes 
A WOMAN who arrived in London on a flight from Africa yesterday is reported to have died from the deadly and contagious ebola virus. 

Panic has spread among cabin crew and hospital staff after the death of the 38-year-old Briton. 

The unnamed woman is understood to work at an embassy in the African kingdom of Lesotho. 

Before boarding a Virgin Atlantic flight from Johannesburg to Heathrow she visited a doctor complaining of flu-like symptoms. 

She was allowed to fly, but during Flight VS602 to the UK she suffered a violent fit which left her unconscious. 

Cabin crew and passengers rushed to her aid but towards the end of the flight she began to vomiting. 


Advertisement


When the Airbus A340-600, carrying 267 passengers and crew, touchdown at Heathrow she was rushed to nearby Hillingdon Hospital, West London. 


Her symptoms matched those of the viral haemorraghing fever, ebola. The results of a post mortem are awaited. 


Virgin Atlantic cabin crew who came into contact with the woman have been told to monitor their health. One said: "We are now terrified what we may have caught." 


Deadly ebola is often characterised by the sudden onset of fever, intense weakness, muscle pain, headache and sore throat. 

  :xbones: :xbones:


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

stop scaring me ...i have a thing about germs i wash my hand's 25 times a day as it is


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry, but...it's out there man, waiting....:voorhees: :ninja:  :xbones:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Waiting like a hockey-masked ninja vomiting crossbone? You're weird. :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, add one more thing to Raxl's obsession with Monkey Butlers, chupacabra's, Alice Cooper, GN'R and the supernatural, and that's the Deadly Ebola Virus. He used to rant about this **** on BADASS too.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=070912115643.hr0135hq&show_article=1

The return of my favorite disease.

Wow, Ebola and a Morgellon's return in the same week! Jackpot!  :zombie:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=081203144132.jxhsj1wl&show_article=1 :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So the lesson here is, don't handle rodent poop if you have cuts/abrasions on your skin, and you might not want to snort it, either.


----------

